# How much for judge’s robe and gavel?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Judge Margot Botsford and Gov. Deval Patrick 
(AP file photo)

*How much for judge's robe and gavel?
*By *Howie Carr *
Boston Herald Columnist


Sunday, August 26, 2007 - Updated: 09:23 AM EST

*I*f you have some news that you want to make sure nobody ever hears about, make sure you release it on the Friday before Labor Day.

So guess when the Governor's Council has scheduled a vote on the nomination of limousine liberal Judge Margot Botsford to the Supreme Judicial Court.

That's right: next Friday, at 10 a.m.

Oh sure, Gov. *Deval Patrick* et al. will come up with some feeble excuses why they just have to do it Friday morning before Labor Day. Maybe the fall session is beginning and they want a full complement, as if one or another of the justices isn't always recusing himself for whatever reason. Perhaps Margot doesn't want to miss the SJC's annual formal photograph.

 Or maybe the moonbats don't want everyone reminded that Margot's husband, a Dukakoid coatholder named Steve Rosenfeld, donated three times as much money to Deval's campaign last year as he was allowed to under the law.


In his bride's Governor's Council questionnaire, Rosenfeld calls them "inadvertent over-contributions" mistakenly transferred by the Democratic State Committee. He was, he says, "unaware."

Another thing Rosenfeld is unaware of: how to spell Barack Obama's name. With $2,300, he's already maxed out this year to the Illinois senator, but Steve spells his first name as "Barak."

Deval's flacks insist that as rancid as Rosenfeld's money trail looks, there are no tawdry quid pro quos. These are Beautiful People, after all, and if they're not in the ACLU, they should be, or once were. After this newspaper busted Rosenfeld for his contributions, the Patrick campaign was shocked, shocked to discover that altogether more than $50,000 had been improperly contributed to the "reform" governor.

That 50 large, now sprayed with the journalistic equivalent of red dye, was grudgingly returned. A press release was issued. On a Friday afternoon.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1019179


----------

